# Interesting worked on large stone-thoughts?



## QSVC (Mar 20, 2017)

I found this rock at the top of a steep hill in central GA while burning recently. I looks like it has been chipped away at in a manner I have seen on old stone structures. There were also several 3x6 foot rock piles about 10 feet from it. 

Also of note was an awesome mortar just sitting by it growing moss like someone just placed it there and walked away. I have no idea any opinions greatly appreciated.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 20, 2017)

Are the piles on an east facing slope with a creek below them?


----------



## QSVC (Mar 20, 2017)

They're more on the top of the hill but I believe facing north. Yes a creek is below. I'll go out there at some point and verify. I was cruising along on the ATV, stopped for pics and a quick look around and I was off.


----------



## bronco611 (Mar 24, 2017)

kinda looks like part of a wheel out of an old grist mill.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 26, 2017)

I have no idea, unless it was worked down to fit a certain spot or something. But it's very interesting. Lots of little mysteries out there to think about.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 26, 2017)

You're in a graveyard


----------

